

Mars Curiosity Rover model - kirk21
https://www.shapeways.com/model/1672836/mars-rover.html?li=my-models&materialId=6

======
lunchladydoris
Or you could just get the awesome new Lego Cuusoo set.

[http://shop.lego.com/en-US/NASA-Mars-Science-Laboratory-
Curi...](http://shop.lego.com/en-US/NASA-Mars-Science-Laboratory-Curiosity-
Rover-21104)

~~~
kirk21
Yeah but 3D printed stuff is quite cool as well. Have a Space ship tow laying
around and it is awesome (needs a better pic). See:
[https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BduYkJLIcAEpOMC.jpg](https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BduYkJLIcAEpOMC.jpg)

